# New Aloe hybrid



## Candace (Aug 29, 2010)

So, I went into the g.h. today to get some paph photos. For anyone who's noticed I've not posted paph pics in a long time, here's why. My computer died about 6-8 months ago and my new computer didn't take my older version of Photoshop. So, I was rather perturbed I'd have to spend more $ on new software that I didn't want or need! So I sulked about it for some time. I happened on an older version of Photoshop Elements that works, for a drumroll please.... $2.50 :> That, I could live with.

So, is it just me, but I've got a ton of catts in bloom and only one measly phrag. No paphs in bloom!! 

Here's a picture of an aloe hybrid I bought yesterday. I think it's pretty cool! I was told it's newish on the market. It's not listed with any medicinal properties, but so far the chickens haven't touched it.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice!

Ramon


----------



## etex (Aug 29, 2010)

Very cool and a huge plant,too!


----------



## toddybear (Aug 29, 2010)

Funky!


----------



## Candace (Aug 29, 2010)

I bought three of these FULL of growths. The check out person said they had gotten 20 in yesterday and I had 3, and there were only 3 left for sale by the next day. I planted them today with some other succulents and so far so good, the chickens have left them alone. They destroyed all the scotch moss that was there and we had to put something else in.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 29, 2010)

cool flowers. a co-worker put some pots with weeds where his chickens could get at them since he says they love eating weeds; three of the chickens died and the rest acted under the weather for a while, and he doesn't know what did them in...


----------



## NYEric (Aug 29, 2010)

Chicken + Pot = dead!? 
Very pretty Cnadace, thanx for sharing.


----------



## Candace (Aug 29, 2010)

So far the chickens have totaled the garden/veggies for this year. At first they had no interest so we didn't protect the plants in any way. All of a sudden they gobbled them up. So, next year we will cage in each plant to protect them. The only other plants they've created problems with are my gladiola bulbs-they dug them up so I had to re-bury them. They killed my Bletilla striata and they cremated the scotch moss. Other than that they've left all our other plants alone. They do eat an occasional weed, but they much prefer other things. They eat the grass and dropped fruit from our trees before they'd show interest in weeds. We knew we were going to suffer some landscape losses until we figured out which plants were menu items and which were ignored.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 29, 2010)

Chicken should be on the menu! :evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 29, 2010)

Neat plant, Candace. The flowers look a bit like that orange-flowered Dendrobium, whose name I can't recall at the moment.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice plant... What is the size of the pot??

Dot which one do you mean?? Den dickasonii, unicum or lamyaiae ? There are also dekockii and cuthbertsonii (more redish like)... These are just some that came up to my mind...LOL


----------



## nikv (Aug 30, 2010)

I was thinking it resembled Den. lawesii.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 30, 2010)

That too...!!!!! hehe


----------



## Candace (Aug 30, 2010)

I think these were like 5" pots with probably at least 20 growths each. If they establish nicely I'll have a nice grouping. I planted them all yesterday. The chickens don't seem to like them. Yay!


----------

